# Sannies KILLING FIELDS f2



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2008)

Ola,,
I present 2 u:
killing fields f2.

Lights(600 watt hps) directly on 12/12.

just a run trough the past few weeks till you all are updated .







beautifull beans!!! history shown that size doesnt matter so i selected the best for da pop in my opinion.




put them in pitpots,,,,,,,sunday eve:

well tuesday 12:00:













wednesday:
100%
All came up within 36 hours basicly,,,some struggled a bit more with the eggshell then others but with a little help they pretty much all came at the same time!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2008)

Today, i gave 'm little pots to live in for a few days:





juvenile happyness!!














1 looked really weak and stayed behind and 1 got adopted so it left me with 17 seedlings to determine wich gender they where.
4 MALES where found and 12 defenitly female!! still 1 that doesnt wanna show!!so i'm kinda hoping for 13 females to run.















So, thats where we are today,,,,

Till next udate!!


Dutch


----------



## Roken (Jun 15, 2008)

Wassup Dutch!
                        Project looking good man, got to love those 600watt'rs, can place them closer than the thousand's and get the same lumen output!
Cant wait to check these babies out when they start flowering!  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2008)

Thnx smoking (your name translated in dutch)
600 watts rule indeed (that and i dont have more room)
Tho i must admit , with the summer breaking really trough, i´m gonna put in a 400 watt just to keep temps good.
My normal kabinet (allways lotsa diff strains from all over the world etc) runs constantly on 600. Did finish, this week,,TOXIC BLUE (motarebel) and 2 C99 x GF (wallyduck),,,,,,,,,am finishing in the next weeks,,,,,,NYCD (unknown origin) and a TROPICAL AFFY (also mota)....
popped in some new a few weeks ago,,,,,,SAGE   and DA PURPS (both THseeds) and recently,,,,,,,,,,KILLINGFIELDS x BLUE KRONIC (sannie) and a A5 (yes THE a5)


back tho this run.
Killing fields,,,again is my favorite,,,i grew the f1 last year and fell in love with these girls.
All pheno´s where very good but some where mouthwatering girls!
So i tasted the selected girl for the creation of the F2 version!! well this was the one i would choose 2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

so we´ll see if it does what i´m kinda hoping for...

THAT LOVELY NMR 7^





!!




cheerio


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW what beautiful and thorough pictures!!! Keep on growin!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

*AWESOME[/B. Good job*


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Amazing 
I look forward to seeing this grow.

Be well.


----------



## Roken (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank's
               Your the first person to notice  I am pure dutch and living in the states, my father and mother come from holland in rosendale, i have relatives there also.  I am planning on visiting again soon.  I want to take my younger brother in october for his birthday, he has never been to the homeland.  
Maybe will have to meet up and burn one while were there, will keep ya posted.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2008)

Well,,,,,,if your roots are in Rosendaal...the chance we meet is indeed there!!
Thats closer to home for me as can be!!

cheerio


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 16, 2008)

What a beautiful, peaceful garden you have yourself! I look forward to seeing some budding!


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

How tall do your plants usually grow before harvest straight from 12/12?

Great grow, pulling up a chair! Can't wait until I know your smoking these babies. Good luck, and be safe bro.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

Back with a update,,,
@domschron:
                  The smallest is about 20 cm and the talles at the moment 30 
                  to 50 cm... We'll see how long they will rise to the lamp.
                  I wouldnt do it with avery strain, but a sativa/hybrid strain 
                  could do great when space if filled.


So i'm off with thirteen KF F2 girls now(YESSA),,,,I wanted to put in some backups/roomfillers in the shape of Sour Neville clones but i think this is a bit 2 much then.
Some stretch ,,some get tall in a proper way and some are really building up textbookstyle.
I even found 2 girls that are showing colouration allready!!  




_stretchy girls in the middle (strange leaves also)_

_








When it comes to plants the 2 on the left and the big one in the red cradle (pic above)deserve to be my favorites atm




the small one in the middle is the one thats showing colouration (will make a proper pic in the next  days)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice.....  Looking very nice.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 19, 2008)

That's crazy the coloration! Why is it coloring? If I have my room at 75F lights on and it drops to 60 lights off, do you think I will also get color change? The strain I'm growing naturally has different colors in it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2008)

Well,,
I grew killing fields a few times before,,,the F1 version that is,,,
There where a lot of pheno's to be found and allmost half of them where slightly pink/purple to deep purple.. Even with high temps..
The F2 i'm running now has a higher chancerate when it comes to becoming purple,,,
That doesnt take away that showing colour at this stage, was not expected,,its very early for that..
But i'd say: come on wittie purps..




thats a pic i took with lights on,,,,,,,gimme a day or 2 to make a few macro's in proper lighting

cheerio


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2008)

*beautiful plants dutchman ,,carnt wait to see them flower:48:*


----------



## Roken (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking good Dutchman!!
    What beautiful plants they are indeed, i am not familair with sannes killing feilds tho, can you tell me more about this strain and its orgin??
Well next time im out there will meet up at the yellowmoon coffe shop and burn one.  Peace and love!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

Here u go Roken!

STRAIN:   Killing fields
GENETICS: sannies jack x S.M.M (the one,,,blueberry indica/killa queen/nycd)
XTRA INFO:   F1   (F2 version since may/june available)
FLOWERING TIME:  9 to 11 weeks (11/12 F2)
Harvest Up to 700 gram/m2(indoor)  
Taste Very fruity but with a powerfull petrol smell 
Effect: The high is heavy and longlasting 
Flowers Big and dense 
THC: Up to 22% 
This F1 cross between &#8220;The One&#8221; and &#8220;Sannie&#8217;s Jack&#8221; will give you fireworks. The 2 most vigorous plants from Sannie&#8217;s stable merged to one seed. 

The One was used as mother, a plant which exceeds in all her glory and provides you with a nice amount of grams. Beautiful blue/pink colours combined with a fruity berry/grape fragrance. When crumbling a real old-school Aghani/Killaqueen odour emerges...
The Jack male was selected with great care to shorten the flowering time of the Jack female. This male crossed with The One will result in a plant with flowering time between the 9 and 11 weeks.
The strength of The One is in the extreme dense buds and the typical berry/petrol scent. This combined with the Jack will provide huge pungent smelling buds with lots of resin and crystals.

This was the F1. 
I had so much fun and smoking pleasure from all the pheno's that i have found in this f1.

The F2 is done after selecting from a whole bunch , in my opinion, the best pheno in the f1.
It was a slightly purple, leaning more to sativa pheno with a rich mouthwatering flavour... adding up a week or even 2 to the flowering time.....making it 10 to 12 weeks... (def worth it in my opinion)


I tried more then 1 or 2 strains of sannie's ( and mota's) stable......i defenitly was far from dissapointed. Especially the Kf, Jack f5 and the Jackhammer gave me lotsa joy...

:hubba: I PROBABLY WILL BE THE FIRST TO SEE THE RESULTS OF THIS F2 VERSION, since i was the first  to pop them (and recieve them aswell as kf fan #1 i think,,,thnx sannie)!!!:hubba: 


cheerio,
Dutchman


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

And yeah,,,where gonna do a shopvisit together down here in Rosendaal!!
Just not that touristtrap called Yellow Moon!!

cheers


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

*beautiful Brother!!!!!!!*


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

oi TOA!!thnx!
i do know you from somewhere,,,dont i??


cheers


----------



## Gargmel (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola Dutchman...!!

Imagine finding you here, we seem to be atracted to similar places hehe, looking good my friend....

G


----------



## dutchman (Jul 17, 2008)

Oi G!!!!!!!!!!
good to see you here bro!!

greets dutchman!!


i will be updating soon!!!going fine here!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey bro I have been following this thread for a while now and are a bit anxious to see your updates! Check back soon!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2008)

ok ,,,,,,a quick run trough!!

ive been working a lot lately so i kinda had no time to add pics to my report 






As ya'll can see,,,,,,,the one in the back is a TOWER!!! she does has a bit more potspace but not that awfull much......
I really had to bend her etc:




5 days later:







The tower:






Well quite opposite ,,,,a kinda purple lowryder killing field girl:




She is the fastes in flowering but lacks about 2/3 hight comparing most others.....interesting (hehe kinda favorite,,dunno why)


And then there are the ones i was looking for,,,slightly purple and sativa,
i'm guessing i have about 3 or 4 in this range:












contrast pic (to next will be with better camera and better lightning i hope)





Cheers all!


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2008)

..."stellar"  dutch..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking tasty. lol


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww, man! this is what I was looking for! These are absolutely BEAUTIFUL dude. I think it's cool how you made a F2 of killing fields and chose the more purple ones to increase this phenotype. Looks like it definitely worked! Here's some friggin green mojo mmaaaaaaaan


----------



## stoner (Jul 19, 2008)

Dutchman those plants are looking amazing!, you obviously know what your doing keep up the good work.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Aww, man! this is what I was looking for! These are absolutely BEAUTIFUL dude. I think it's cool how you made a F2 of killing fields and chose the more purple ones to increase this phenotype. Looks like it definitely worked! Here's some friggin green mojo mmaaaaaaaan


 

HEHE thnx!!
Its just that i didnt do the F2 version,,,,,,sannie did ....I just was lucky enough to pop them before anyone did:hubba: 

cheerio!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome all!!! to week 5!!

I'm really beginning to enjoy those colourations,,,,,,i'm at 6 outta 11 now!!





hehehe not that i dont linke the green ones,,,its just the f2 was based on a purple pheno,,,,,,,,,and these are my favorites when it coms to KF.



















purple!!pink!!











and for those interested in the tower::
(please do note the jack looking girl in front of her)






well thnx for popping in!!!
cheerio,
Dutch


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

The ladies are budding nice Dutch. Sweet grow & pictures


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2008)

thnx!!!
i'm feeling great about this grow 2!!! tho i wish i added 3 or 4 more to fill up space ehhehe

cheerio


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 23, 2008)

So will you be doing more breeding to stabilize a purple pheno from this strain? I believe you would just have to take a male and polinate another female again and your purple to white ratio should increase, and so on and so on. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2008)

Well i do think Sannie is planning to isolate the selected purple pheno.
The one that was choosen for the f2 was a delight to smoke!! It was slightly purple and took about 12 weeks to flower. So yes i do think there will be a F3 in the future......
Myself , i grow for my own stash,,,,,producing seeds doesnt fill my stashbox......+ i love almost all pheno's i found in the F1 and now in the F2........purple or green!
Well i be updating tonight!! week 6!! stay tuned for pics .

cheerio,
Dutch


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2008)

back with some allmost black 






This is loner in the lot,,,,its gonna finish much quicker as the rest.
I kinda love outsiders so i probably gonna try to reveg her,,because of her fast and above all purple trades.

The tower,,,builds up great:





The ones i prefer llook like this,,




Slightly purple-pink and sativa!

A delight to see,,the white one,,,






another slightly purple,pink girl,,,,,,,,,,







well,,,,i´d say,,,have a nice day!

cheerio,
Dutch


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG.. They are looking fantastic.


----------



## satyr (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice growing.........and Hello to all by the way...

I am currently vegging 3 KF f2. 4 weeks going by now. So no 12/12 from birth  

I plan on a clonerun in the fall. 

I am very interested in your grow and the outcome as to the phenotypes that comes from the f2's.

Ive got 2 packs of KF but some satoris came along and busted my plans of growing all of them out to find the real KF. But I am prone to take a chance since everybody seems to like all the  KF pheno's almost equally much.

So far it has been a pleasure to see how similar the plants are in veg.


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Jul 30, 2008)

your doing god's work, keep on growing


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2008)

satyr said:
			
		

> Nice growing.........and Hello to all by the way...
> 
> I am currently vegging 3 KF f2. 4 weeks going by now. So no 12/12 from birth
> 
> ...


 

Yeah!!
kick some *** with those genetics man!!
Sannie will be proud to hear that his gear has passed the borders and gets grown once more!!! 
Its my first and my last 12/12 run i must say tho,,,,,,,no +és are gained,,,but i must say its not my first killing field run......except on the leavecount there are allmowst to non differences,,,,,,,its a delight to grow.
As i said,especially the slighty purple,sativa girls are to my liking!!i love those!!


enjoy them man!!I'm sure you'll find a great mom in those 20


cheerio


----------



## satyr (Jul 31, 2008)

I am wishing for purple man..... I have read your growreport on some other strainguide and really enjoyed it. 

I have 15 KF seeds left along the Jackberry f2, but there aint no timeslot for them in the flowergarden untill 2009. 

I will randomly select one of the 3 mothers I am vegging now to deliver 14 clones for flowering midseptember, this is wholly based on KF's reputation (and lack of mature mothers) among the previous growers. You in particular.

I will make a thread on the grow later, and happily tag along this one with pleasure. 

Sorry for my little hijack of your thread.....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 31, 2008)

no prob man!!!
great ideas and great reading man!!
good luck with the kf's ,,tho JB will kick *** to.....
If interested i have some more reports for ya!!
cheerio


----------



## satyr (Jul 31, 2008)

very interested m8........very much indeed...


----------



## johnnyblizo (Aug 1, 2008)

hey there dutchman, like your journal. just wanted to tell you that i sent out for some *ANESTHESIA* today from SANNIES. I read the journal on the making of anasthesia and on the test grows. I was wondering if you had any expierence with this strain yet and if so if you could offer some advice on the best way to grow it. THANX, J.Blizo.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

MassProducer has info...


----------



## johnnyblizo (Aug 1, 2008)

THANKS kgB ILL CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

johnnyblizo said:
			
		

> THANKS kgB ILL CHECK IT OUT.


 

Your welcome.... It's tasty & man does it rock...  Try Red Bull indica strain.. I baught some this week from the club & OMG did it smell so tasty. lol


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnyblizo said:
			
		

> hey there dutchman, like your journal. just wanted to tell you that i sent out for some *ANESTHESIA* today from SANNIES. I read the journal on the making of anasthesia and on the test grows. I was wondering if you had any expierence with this strain yet and if so if you could offer some advice on the best way to grow it. THANX, J.Blizo.


 
That would be the  positronics afgan/skunk x  herijuana.
The cross is done by Whazzup,,a fellow breeder of Sannie.
Seen beautifull results of those girls,,tho i never grew them myself.Various pheno's are defenitly worth finding in these.

Ah now that i'm checking,,,i did see you on Ogrow...
Then i'd say: "aint no better man to ask then Whazzup himself,,or Sannie"
I bet youre gonna enjoy that anna!! Looking forward to your report!

Myself,, probably gonna try to reveg the purple dwarf and prepare the next run .....wich will probably be MADONNA.

MADONNA: the one f1 x Blue Kronic.
These are kinda testbeans from the blue dream X-es done by Sannie with a blue kronic male from mota.

well will be updating in the next days on these girlies!!

cheerio!!

Dutch


----------

